# Ubuntu NFS server/FreeBSD host



## ikbendeman (Sep 27, 2010)

Unfortunately, because I need MythTV+my tv tuner cards, I'm still stuck using Linux on my multimedia server. This has left me with the following predicament.

*Info*

Multimedia Server:​OS: Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx
Hostname.Domain: underworld.fallout
IP: 192.168.1.100
Export: /media/multimedia/music
User (UID): cerberus (1000)

Laptop Client:​OS: FreeBSD 8.1-STABLE i386
Hostname.Domain: megaton.fallout
IP: 192.168.1.103
Mount: /home/nicholas/Music (from underworld:/media/multimedia/music)
User (UID): stockholm (1001)

On underworld.fallout, I have a NTFS partition (dunno if that's relevant) mounted under /media/multimedia. I would like to export its subfolder music. Here is my /etc/exports file on underworld.fallout:

*underworld.fallout:/etc/exports*


```
/media/multimedia/music 192.168.1.0/24(rw,nohide,no_root_squash,no_subtree_check,async)
```

*Problem*

On megaton, this is what happens:

```
Login: stockholm
Password:

[B]stockholm[/B][/home/stockholm]# mount underworld:/media/multimedia/music /home/stockholm/Music

[B]stockholm[/B][/home/stockholm]# cd ~/Music
/home/stockholm/Music: Permission denied.
```

_However,_ when I su into root on megaton, I am able to access all the files in the mount. So as stockholm I ran 'ls -l ~' and it showed owner 1000 and group 1000 for Music while mounted but when nfs isn't mounted owner and group are normal. 

*Preferred result:*

I would like to be able to to automatically have underworld:/media/multimedia/music mounted at megaton:/home/stockholm/Music with full read/write permissions and preferably have it mapped so that if stockholm@megaton creates a new file, it looks on underworld as if cerebus@underworld created the file. Hope this all makes sense! Thank you in advance!

Please let me know if you need any other data and I will post it here asap.


----------



## jalla (Sep 27, 2010)

Use a common group on both hosts and add the uids on each side to that group. Next make underworld:/media/multimedia/music owned by the right group with mode 0775 (or whatever - the main thing is read/write/execute for group)


----------

